# shotgun barrel



## tomcat58 (Nov 5, 2017)

what can you do to a shot gun barrel to get to shoot straight hunt birds only scope will not work


----------



## Moore (Nov 5, 2017)

For a good answer your going to have to give more info. Is this gun a semi, o/u, sxs? Has it been shot off sandbags for poi/poa or is the problem gun fit.


----------



## tomcat58 (Nov 5, 2017)

stoeger semi auto  bought a year ago used shoots high and to the left


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Nov 5, 2017)

Most likely a choke tube issue.  Try with another choke tube, if that solves the problem, dump the bad choke tube.
If the problem remains the same, the barrel to choke tube alignment may be off - that is a warranty problem.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 5, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=488902&highlight=bender

First time I saw "patterning" a shotgun was the mid "70's.
Just before a dove shoot, these guys were shooting large sheets of paper, going back to the truck, wrapping the barrel with a towel and actually bending it on the rear bumper. They did 2 guns that morning and were happy with the patterns and had no visible cosmetic problems.
A local gunsmith was well known for patterning shotguns. Only stipulation was to provide a new box of shells and drop off on Friday and pickup on Monday, and a very minimal fee. One customer just had to have the gun that weekend so the smith allowed him to show up at his farm. Near his front door there was an old vise on a post, he took the gun, shot it, wrapped the barrel with a rag in the vise, bent a little, shot some more, bent some more.
The customer just stood there with his mouth open but got what he wanted.
I bought a "new in the box" single shot shotgun several years ago, didn't bother patterning it before using it turkey hunting.
One morning got my chance at the first bird with this gun. Not once but three times, the bird let me shoot at him. By the third shot it was evident the shot was hitting the ground before the bird. 
Went to a borrow pit and shot, sure nuff about 2 FOOT low at 30 yards.
Next outing was with some low brass shells, a target and pipe bender. After 4 or 5 shots got it shooting where it was supposed to with no visible bends or damage, even with the 3 1/2" #2 shot.
Good chance you'll mess up a barrel with a ventilated rib trying any of this. If you do attempt bending, DO NOT bend by holding the stock or anything else except the barrel portion. A gunsmith is a better option, cheaper than a barrel or new receiver.


----------



## killerv (Nov 6, 2017)

If the stoeger came with a drop and cast kit its an easy fix. Simply take of the buttstock and install the correct shims to fix the issue.  I don't think they do though like a higher end beretta or benelli.

Looks like some come with atleast a drop shim. Basically putting in a thicker shim drops the barrel. Part 75 in diagram.

https://www.midwestgunworks.com/stoeger-m3500/parts.html

Don't try bending the barrel, barrel will eventually go back to like it was.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 6, 2017)

yep it's a stock fit issue more than likely.

the shims can help adjust the point of impact left and right...Up and down.


the whole kit for your shotgun is $29 from MWGW..

Here's an article on the use of them

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2012/12/27/shape-up-your-shotgun/


----------



## jmoser (Nov 6, 2017)

3 things change POI on a shotgun:

1] stock fit
2] stock fit
3] stock fit

Follow advice above.


----------

